# Shipwreck PPK Question



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I picked up and looked at a PPK .380 yesterday (not able to fire, sadly).

I know the PPK is larger than the Kel-Tec. Still, I'm wondering why a Walther devotee such as you would chose the Kel-Tec over the Walther. 

Just money, weight, & size?

If you decided to go with a .380, do you think you would be drawn more to the Walther than the Bersa? or Vice Versa? (sorry for th rhyme)

I'm just curious.

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PPK was too large for what I wanted - The Keltec P32 is smaller and thinner than the PPK.

In the past, I have heard so many mixed things of PPK reliability on older models (needed the barrels throated to make them reliable). Also, the prev/older versions were known to go off when U dropped one loaded. The newer S&W versions have fixed those issues (more reliable and safe). But, I think the billboard of text written across both sides of the slide is ugly on the new S&W ones - it looks horrible.

Some of the neg comments here have given me some pause on the Bersa 380. I almost got a Bersa 380 last year though. $200 is a nice price.

Never been real interested in the PPk - Not sure why. I like the P38 and P5s, though.

I think if I HAD to get a 380 of that shape, I'd probably buy a Sig 232. But, while a bit thinner, the PPK isn't much smaller than the compact P99. That's why I got a Keltec P32 - no other gun is that size w/ decent reliability, and light weight.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem.

My local shop has a used P38 - but I just can't bring myself to buy a used gun. I don't have the kinda money to start buying collectable guns that I will never shoot (or shoot rarely) - like some people do with old 1911s or revolvers... 

Anyway, there are some PPK fans here


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a PPK, my problem is that I have to be very aware of my grip on the gun, otherwise the slide will bite my hand. It's not severe enough to cause me to drop it, but obviously it starts to hurt after a while. I CAN hold the gun such that this does not occur, but if I just pick it up and fire it, it's gonna happen. 

Obviously this isn't a good choice for me because in an extreme panic situation I'm not gonna have time to think about it. One might argue, however, that in a worst case scenario having a little bit of a slide bite on my hand would be better than being dead.

It's a fantastic shooter, but the sights are small and not the easiest to use quickly either. It's a good reliable gun, but it's not my first choice. I want something that I can fire accurately quickly, the PPK is not that gun.

My girlfriend, however, can pick it up and fire it no problems because her hand doesn't get in the way. Best I could say would be to pick one up and try it if you have the opportunity.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have heard of this too. I think the newer S&W versions have a bigger tang, to minimize this now, however...


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, my friend Chad had a stainless S&W PPK come through his shop and I was impressed, it would probably have been a much better gun for me.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 2 PPK/S and have always carried one 90% of time as my main carry. Either in pocket or IWB. Now I really,reallyreally,really like my PPK/S But and I never thought I said this the little KT in 32 or 380 are just so much nicer to carry. I can shoot at Combat distance just as well as my PPK/S.
I can't address the hand bite as I have never been biten. But I can't stand that tang on new S&W it will wear you hand raw and poke you if you got a little extra in middle. I also think they look like crap with all the lazer writing. I stay with my Interarms for carry and Real Wlthers for collection.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

My wife carried a PPK/S way back when. It was made in West Germany. Arm wrestled her to trade it for a Sig P228 when they first came out. Same weight, twice the bullet capacity, and in .380 long (9mm). She's glad I won now, but it was a hard sale! She carried it in her purse so the bigger size made little difference to her.

Wish I had that PPK/S back now! It never jammed, we never got bit. Shot like a dream! Guess I shouldn't of cheated at arm wrestling...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Guess I shouldn't of cheated at arm wrestling...


LOL :smt082

WM


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

So far, I really like my Stainless S&W PPK/S. I have approx 250 rounds through it. It is still very tight and ocassionally fails to go completely into battery. I hope it stops this the more I shoot it. I installed a set of aftermarket grips that have turned it into a pleaure to shoot. It really feels good in my hand and points naturally.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I would shoot around 500-1000 rounds thru it to break it in. If still giving you a problem, then contact S&W.


----------

